
A better way to learn a new programming language - algui91
https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/09/09/learn-a-new-programming-language/
======
lodart
I'm still a student but that seems to be a great way to learn :) But, what do
you do if debugging requires skills you don't have yet ?

~~~
algui91
I think debugging is a skill every developer must have, once you learn to
debug, it does not matter in which language you are debugging.

If you are using an IDE, debugging is pretty straightforward.

